
A 23M-year record of low atmospheric carbon dioxide [pdf] - headalgorithm
https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/geology/article-pdf/doi/10.1130/G47681.1/5051437/g47681.pdf
======
headalgorithm
From abstract:

These data suggest present-day CO2 (412 ppmv) exceeds the highest levels that
Earth experienced at least since the Miocene, further highlighting the
present-day disruption of long-established CO2 trends within Earth’s
atmosphere.

